# afendis ag / hier :rechnungen



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

hallo,

kann hier jemand etwas zu afendis ag sagen.
vermute die kommen an persönliche daten  buchen ab,u schalten sofort inkasso ein ?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Januar 2006)

Hm ...

ich sage mal *Suchfunktion*: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php
Meine Suche hat über 90 Ergebnisse gebracht, viel Spaß beim Schmökern und Stöbern.

Nebelwolf


----------



## technofreak (14 Januar 2006)

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13198


----------

